# Wyoming Mule hunt 2013



## WMWW (Mar 3, 2009)

Well the planning has begun for a trip out to Wyoming next fall to chase some mulie's. We've got a few spots we're looking at. One of the areas we're considering is near Dubois. Was wondering if anyone has been out around there and basically any in put. This will the first time for any of us hunting mule deer. We've been out to Casper for antelope and had a blast. Another thing I was wondering is ill be using my savage 116 weather warrior in 30/06 caliber. I shoot 150 gr federal fusions and was wondering if I should up the grains? This will be a DIY hunt also. Any input would be awesome. 
Thanks in advance,
WMWW


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

The gun is fine, not sure about the bullet ? may want to consider going to a 150 - 180 accubond ?. But if the Fusion works good on WT ?, it will work for a muley too.

But the big price increase Wyoming is talking about for all non-res tags, is what would be my big concern ? JMO

I don't know if that price increase went thru or not ?, but I was hearing deer tags were going up to almost $500.00 ?
If that is the case ? I would go to Colorado, they have some awesome Muleys. IMHO

Kevin


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

Below is a link to their license fees. I think the price is the same. If it isn't, then it's darn close.

http://wgfd.wyo.gov/fiscal/license/licprices/default.aspx

Use a 7mm Rem Mag with the Remington Core-Lokt 150 grain. It's the best bullet I've ever shot. I've shot five mule deer with it. Four dropped in their tracks and one ran 40 yards. I've also shot six antelope with three of them dropping and the others not running more than 60 yards. 

I haven't been to the area you're considering, but deer numbers were way down in my area. I hunted harder than I ever have and never saw anything larger than a 3.5 yo 3 x 3 which I ended up shooting late in the week. 

If you find the right area, doubling up on the deer/antelope combo makes for an exciting week.


----------



## WMWW (Mar 3, 2009)

If I was looking at it right it looks like 312 +14 non res fee. As for my 150 fusions on WT I have been happy with them. The deer usually go about 50-75yrds. Just wasn't sure if I should go up for a lil more nock down power.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

WMWW said:


> If I was looking at it right it looks like 312 +14 non res fee. As for my 150 fusions on WT I have been happy with them. The deer usually go about 50-75yrds. Just wasn't sure if I should go up for a lil more nock down power.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


 
Your gun set up will be fine then, as I said above, it wouldn't hurt to go to a better bullet, but what you have will work..

I looked at that web page too, I don't know if it has been up dated yet ? those may be 2012 prices ?
I hope they didn't raise the prices like they were talking about.

Kevin


----------



## WMWW (Mar 3, 2009)

cscott711 said:


> Below is a link to their license fees. I think the price is the same. If it isn't, then it's darn close.
> 
> http://wgfd.wyo.gov/fiscal/license/licprices/default.aspx
> 
> Use a 7mm Rem Mag with the Remington Core-Lokt 150 grain. It's the best bullet I've ever shot. I've shot five mule deer with it. Four dropped in their tracks and one ran 40 yards.


 wanna loan yours out for 10 days?lol. Don't have one just sitting in my safe and after what I spent on my 30/06 and leopold vxll 4x12 there's no way the wife's gonna let me get another for another out of state hunt. My 30/06 shoot awesome and have no worries about it. Just wasn't sure if I should bump up or stay at 150's.




Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

WMWW said:


> wanna loan yours out for 10 days?lol. Don't have one just sitting in my safe and after what I spent on my 30/06 and leopold vxll 4x12 there's no way the wife's gonna let me get another for another out of state hunt. My 30/06 shoot awesome and have no worries about it. Just wasn't sure if I should bump up or stay at 150's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, sorry I saw I wrote "Use"...I meant to say "I use"...I'm not sure what type of performance you'd get in your 30-06 though.


----------



## tjstebb (Jun 5, 2006)

You will be fine with 150's like already stated....i use remington 150 core lokts in my 7mm mag and the muley i shot 2 years ago i dropped in his tracks at over 350 yards out! Shot placement is key and if that area is anything like where we hunted in NoDak be prepared for WIND! 



Good luck and have fun,
tjstebb


----------



## jdukie1085 (Nov 16, 2012)

I currently live in Gillette, Wy. The drought this year really hurt antler growth everywhere. Antelope size was down as well as the mule deer sightings during the season. I did manage to fill both antelope tags one during archery. I filled my mule deer tag a week into the season. I use a winchester model 70 .270 shooting 130gr. Accutip Boat Tail and have not had any issues. Both my Antelope and Mule deer ran only 40 yrds.


----------



## skidooboy (Feb 15, 2010)

we head to the dubois area to snowmobile the continental divide at togwotee pass, every year. i love driving through Dubois in the early morning, late evening hours. the muley's are like rats, they are everywhere. i have wanted to try that area for hunting for a looooong time, just never made the effort. 

a few years ago i saw a 140-150 class whitetail just east of dubois, i had to stop the truck, and make sure i was seeing what i was seeing. at first glance, i thought... oh, there is a nice muley. then it hit me it was a whitetail. he was alittle far west of his ancestors "normal" range in wyoming. Ski


----------



## WMWW (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks for all the feedback. I'm think gonna stick with what I've been shooting for now but am gonna try some different load this spring.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## markopolo50 (Apr 6, 2008)

jdukie1085 said:


> I currently live in Gillette, Wy. The drought this year really hurt antler growth everywhere. Antelope size was down as well as the mule deer sightings during the season. I did manage to fill both antelope tags one during archery. I filled my mule deer tag a week into the season. I use a winchester model 70 .270 shooting 130gr. Accutip Boat Tail and have not had any issues. Both my Antelope and Mule deer ran only 40 yrds.


Jdukie, seeing your post brought back memories of past hunts for me. I have hunted around Kaycee quite a few times until the rancher died and his wife let an outfitter have it. Sure was fun seeing so much game as the terrain is so wide open compared to Michigan. Are you a transplant form MI? Hopefully you had more rain and getting enough snow this year. Thanks

Also, 150grain in a 30-06 was all I ever used on mule deer and antelope in Wyoming, 150gr Core Lokt. Always did a great job.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

I spent the night in Dubois a few years back. There was some great trout fishing there.


----------



## jdukie1085 (Nov 16, 2012)

Im originally from Michigan. I moved to Gillette about a year and half ago for work and hunting. We have been getting a few inches of snow here and there so its been nice. Definitely had fun out here hunting. SOO wide open and its fun to spot and stalk especially during archery.


----------

